# Vectric 2018 is Planned !!!!



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

October 12 and 13 in Chicago.

Darn, I'm going to miss Vegas!!!! So's the wife

Oh well, guess I'll go anyway!!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a short drive for you, John! See you there!

I saw Mark and me in the promotional video! John, where were you?

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I was in the back row with Scott. You know my image doesn't photograph.

We'll probably fly -- driving in Chicago doesn't appeal to me - plus they charge something like $40 a night to park and stay in their hotels over there. Bring lots of $$ - - Chicago ain't cheap. But I am - so we'll just probably stay Thursday and Friday nite and come home Sat night -- unless we got something planned. Chitown ranks right up there with NYC and LA (not Lower Alabama) on my least favorite places to go.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I obviously have not looked in the right spot for information on this. Can someone share a link?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Chicago? Not for me.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Not even to meet us???????

Certainly not my first choice of places.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

Chicago? Really? Better bring your body armor.

Homicides in Chicago outpacing last year after deadliest day so far in 2017 - Chicago Tribune


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> I obviously have not looked in the right spot for information on this. Can someone share a link?


Vectric sent out a priority booking message to the 2017 conference attendees. Everyone else can register after January 15th.

Jay


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Gary Salisbury said:


> Chicago? Really? Better bring your body armor.
> 
> Homicides in Chicago outpacing last year after deadliest day so far in 2017 - Chicago Tribune


That's what I am talking about!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John I will start booking restaurants with black napkins


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That means you're attending, Mark??

I'll start saving the Burger King and Subway coupons.

Debra's laughing. Guess she's coming along.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

i will likely pass on 2018, unless the agenda is killer. I will check again in January, still haven't digested all the changes in 9.0..


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't find a link either and did not get the email either


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Only previous attendees got the email. Apparently a general announcement/link will come Jan 15.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Check your email Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Got it, booked it and booked hotel. Coming in 2days early and leaving on Sunday. Booking restaurants with black napkins.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What the heck you going to do coming in 2 days early? Oh, I think I know ..... Mama's going shopping. This is going to cost you, Mark. We'll be coming in with a fistful of Subway, Burger King, and Taco Bell coupons to help you out!!


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

If there was a massive email or letter writing campaign, maybe they would consider going back to Las Vegas.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Too late I think. This is the earliest they've announced the US site, so I tend to believe there's a lot of details already being worked out.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just talked to the hotel. Rooms are at a premium for those dates. You have to go thru Vectric for a guaranteed room as it stands now. And when they're gone that's it for that hotel. Must be a convention or something going on at the same time. Couldn't even book a Delta flight out that Saturday nite back to Detroit. All sold out. Ended up on American.

This ain't gonna be cheap. And I HATE Chicago. Sure not my top ten choice.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I just cancelled the whole thing. Asked Vectric for my $$ back, cancelled hotel, and will take a hit on the airline tickets -- but it's only from Detroit. Sometimes the early bird doesn't always get the worm.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Sometimes the worm you thought you wanted wasn't a good worm to eat after all.


----------

